# BMW Concept X2. World Premiere at the Paris Motor Show 2016.



## Fairy (Oct 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> For the first time, BMW presents the BMW Concept X2. Be one of the first to see the powerful, athletic design. The newcomer to the compact segment brings dynamic appeal and solidity together into a sporting, urban concept with a design that stands apart from the other X models.
> 
> https://youtu.be/wscGinLzmWc
> 
> *Read more about the concept X2 here!*


Nice! thanks for sharing!!!!  now I want another BMW baby))))


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

*BMW X2 Patent Images Showcase Production-Ready Model*



> While we knew the upcoming BMW X2 wouldn't retain all those flashy elements found on the concept version, we're still happy to see how these patent images resemble prototypes that were already spotted multiple times.
> 
> It's always nice to have some type of confirmation, even though these images sourced from the Japanese Patent Office aren't exactly as conclusive as BMW coming out with a press release and a full gallery.
> 
> ...


http://www.carscoops.com/2017/07/bmw-x2-patent-images-showcase.html


----------

